# Coyote Hunting In Nevada



## Regulators

Well this is gonna be a shot in the dark but, does anyone hunt or ever hunted coyotes in Nevada. Me and a buddy are considering a trip there. We read up in an article about how they are basically over populated in an area in Northwest Nevada. If anyone can shed any kind of information on this topic i sure would appreciate it. Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## Fallguy

I think I read teh same article. If I remember correctly something like 89 percent of the state is public land. Pretty good for a calling trip.


----------



## Regulators

yea sounded pretty good to us so were doing some research on where to go and stay and what not. Hoping it works out


----------



## Pogo

I hunt over in Nevada fairly often. One thing to remember about NV, is it is big open country. At least the sage and mountians in NW Nevada are. Most of central NV is the same. Coyotes are a problem, but they cover a lot of that kinda country. It takes a lot of scouting and knowing the area to know where to set up. Since there are no creeks and very little if any surface water finding that good spot to call is tough. It is difficult to know where to call when each mountian ridge just opens up over another empty valley, most of which don't contain any dogs.

We spend lots of time out on the desert there hunting chuckar and coyotes. A weekend might easily put 300 miles on a pickup just getting from hunting spot to spot. We generally don't worry about coyotes unless we see one or come to a place that looks good to call, or are near a place we know. After spending enough time (and ungodly amounts of wear and tear on pickups...) out there we know of certain spots and valleys that contain enough water and therefore game to support some coyotes.

The other thing to look for cattle. Nevada may be almost all public land, but almost everything with water is privately owned except in the forested NE corner of the state. Out here on the desert, water means farms and cattle ranches. It also means that is where the coyotes will be.

Hunting the desert is a blast, but it takes work and miles of driving on gravel roads. Study maps and look for water holes. Google earth is one really neat tool to use to get a feel for the terrain. I was fortunate in that I dated a girl who's parents own a large ranch south of Orovada. They are related to many other ranchers in the area so I can hunt many of the lands which are watered and have lots of yotes.

Any other questions fire away.


----------



## Regulators

Thanks for that info. Where would you go if you had a choice to hunt in the state? We're kinda thinking of northwest part of the state but not really sure. Still trying to study everything and get a game plan, thats if the funds get raised in time.


----------



## Pogo

Where? Good question. I usually hunt around many of the ranches around Black Rock, Quinn and Kings Rivers, Orovada, and McDermitt. These ranches are scattered out, it is usually a 20-30 mile drive between them, usually on gravel. I like to call in the high country up above a meadow or grass pasture or alfalfa fields. The alfalfa farms usually have lots of rodents, and therefore yotes. I've had very little success calling in the mountains or valleys that are dry, and nearly all of that country is. The rivers I mentioned only have water in them in the spring, and not much at that. But get into a green spot where there are some springs or even an intermittent stream flowing out of a high area and there is usually something around.

I hunt the areas I mentioned because I know those areas, and know people around those areas. I don't mean this in a derogatory way, but that ranching community out there is tight. Those people are friendly but wary of outsiders. However, once those people get to know you well, their friends will know about you before you ever meet them. So hunting on private land can be tough, the good news is that most of the time even when hunting a ranch, I am on public land that surrounds the deeded land.

If I could choose anywhere to hunt, I'd really, really like to hunt the East Humbolt Range and the Ruby Mountains. Not only is that country hands down the most beautiful work that God ever did, but those ranches on the lower slopes of those ranges have got to have gobs of coyotes. Unfortunately, I've never had the time to get out and hunt it. Paradise Valley north of Winnemucca and the ranches right along the Humbolt are also good areas I've been told.

Lots of places to hunt out there, I've been hunting around Orovada for quite a while and never been able to hunt every little valley or spot I've picked out. My time and $$$ budgets just don't allow it, and it is about a 5 hour drive for me to even get over there, so we always try and make it at least a weekend trip, often including or mostly for chukar hunting. I was talking to an elder in the church over there a while back and he said the snow was too deep to get off of the main roads anyway.


----------



## gosshunter

I just moved to North Dakota from Nevada. your best bet is to find the rabbits first. if you need anything give me a pm or email me. :sniper:


----------



## Regulators

Man thats good info Pogo, thanks a lot.I kinda figured it would be tuff hunting out there and i know how ranchers are to new people they dont know. We're just having troube getting them where we go. The trappers are everywhere there and the mange are just killing them out. Im still trying to get people and things organized. The money for this trip is peoples problem right now. Like you said, are budgets are quite up to par yet. Hey grosshunter, where did you move from? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gosshunter

I was in Minden NV just south of carson city. if you dont find any coyotes try the next ridge it could hold a hand full. what part of Nevada are you planing on going to. I have hunted the norther half for mulie, quail, chuckar, elk, prong horn, rabbit, and coyote.


----------



## NWJOHN

I have hunted in navada many time and it is well worth the trip 
positioning is a need to have because it is open and brushy

best of luck 
NW JOHN


----------



## gosshunter

living in Nevada all my live I thought the hunting sucked. I am glad to get away from the west coast.


----------



## jhov4

I swear i just read the same article! Me and a friend are currently planning the trip, and were planning to hunt the Northwest corner of the state, just goin in cold. no real plan on exactly where. Can anyone tell me the best time of year to go? i was thinking winter..... Anyway, i figured the trip was a great excuse to order a new gun, so its on the way! im also working on getting some maps of the area from the Nevada wildlife agencies.


----------



## sage

Just to let you know, the nw and north portions of Nevada, including Idaho Oregon and Utah were hit a couple years back with some diease and really hurt the coyote populations. Actually the coyotes were less in 08/09 than in the 07/08 season. Plus the gov hunters have ramped up and doing a good hurt on the populations.
You could have a good drive for nothing or for a lot of looking with little shooting.


----------



## jhov4

Well considering how tough the hunting is here in the east, i cant imagine that a bad day in Nevada wouldnt be more productive than a good day In Pennsylvania. and by the looks of the map i can pretty much get off any exit on interstate 80 and hunt. I like the sounds of that. and after all its a vacation.... if i kill a bunch of coyotes, great. if i dont, no big deal. a bad day hunting coyotes is brtter than a good day at work!


----------



## Dog Slayer

If you are in the Carson Vally, go to a place called Sand Canyon. Nevada/California border,N38'37.330 W119'13.580 This area is nice, saw lots of game going to this place. Quail, rabbits, deer I didn't go too far up the rode, was in my wifes Scion and didn't want to get stuck. Followed two sets of coyote tracks on the way in for a mile and a half. Didn't spend much time calling, hiked around the area and want to go back with my 4x4.


----------



## coyoteodie

If you see rabbit cakes on the road...call the area,goes for any state I would think.


----------



## jcnelson23

My buddy and I are going this weekend. I just got a Fox Pro call and a Mojo critter decoy and we are going to put them to the test. We always see dogs when we go it is just a matter of you seeing them before they see you. I think that the Mojo critter will hold their atention long enough for us to get some shots off. But I have never gone out in Northern Nevada and not been able to call something in fairly close.


----------

